# Ms Ruth and the boys 3/20/2014



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Morning all,
This is my first Blue Water report and I'm happy to join the group. Let's just say the logistics, anticipation, and anxiety of an overnighter is crazy! :blink:
Got up way to early to finish loading the boat, left the house with 3 guys in the truck and 3 more in-tow in another. 6 grumpy anglers ready for the long trip. We drove to NAS from Navarre for an easier launch at Sherman's Cove. Straight out the pass and nose her SW only to run over a shark! Yes, that's right, we actually ran over a shark, a big freakin shark. I thought I hit a sand bar, we all looked back and saw the tail/dorsal fin rolling over in the surf! :001_huh: She's probably thinking, "Really, all this water and you run me over, WTF" lmao
Anyway, 2 1/2 hours later, we're sitting under the MP 252's. Plenty of marked fish, so we started jigging. Got some nice AJ's and scamp, but the sharks rolled in and lots of gear was dedicated to Sir Toothy! 
We decided to troll our way west to several other rigs with no luck. We fished several rigs with not much to show for it. Our ultimate goal was find the Tuna.
Headed back east to the Petronis around 8, fish till midnight and finally got Mr. Starkist to bite. :thumbup:
Around 1am we decided to call it a night. The crew was done, the fuel was low, but the surf was perfect for a long haul back in the dark. Thank God for radar! 
All in all, what an experience. Good times, good friends, good fish and a safe trip back to port.
Thanks to a great crew, Jan, Ron, Kim and of course my two knuckleheads Kevin and Jason.
Check out some pics and I'll upload some video soon.
Enjoy!

www.youtube.com/watch?v=0uH6kCdtxCg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Sounds like you had a great time! I soo remember my first trip to 252s and Petronius years ago. Yours sounded a lot like mine, full of anticipation and the quest for tuna. For most people it becomes addictive, I know it did for me!
This forum can be a great resource from which to learn from as there are a lot nice people here more than willing to help you along on your learning curve.

Thanks for posting! It brought back good memories!

Robert


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

nice looking water- based upon my limited experience - night and very early morning are the best at the rigs. looks like it was a good trip


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

That looks just like everyone's first trip to the rigs, good times and few fish(mine did for sure). Remember one thing you learn more about where and how to catch them every time you go and come back. Keep learning and making that run it will pay off with a nice Charlie.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice Job. About how many miles round trip did you guys do ?


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Trip log:
224 miles total
143 gals of fuel
18.9 hrs on the engines


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Ran over a Shark. Now THAT'S funny! 

Glad you had a safe trip. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Poor shark, she called her friends to get you for that hit and they came and took tackle for you all  Good report and glad to hear you all had a good time and made it back SAFE! :thumbsup:


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

Good job! First one is always a good memory.


----------



## Kailua Boy (Jul 31, 2013)

Great trip and it was a lot of fun Ben! Thanks again!!


----------



## knoxclark3 (Mar 10, 2013)

Looks like y'all had a great time! I can't wait to do this one time. Were you able to find the rig coordinates online? Or how did you find them? Thanks


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Search this forum or buy a Hilton's Offshore Atlas, it has all the rig coordinates from Vince to Destin!


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Great trip and report


----------



## Katartizo (Dec 10, 2013)

Couldn't watch the video. It just went to YouTube.


----------

